# Whats with all the porn adverts



## baileyscream (Jan 12, 2021)

Just noticed today that on just this site via tapatalk a porn advert is placed in every topic.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2021)

I don't normally see any ads, but that's because I use an adblocker (via Windscribe VPN). Those ads are kinda funny to see though I know they're inappropriate.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2021)

Afaik, ads are based on your browse history.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jan 12, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Afaik, ads are based on your browse history.


Maybe he didnt type it,some member of his family or a friend can trigger those ads.

I know because i see ads like buy this pot garden of my google search o any website that kills the adblocking. The pot garden and buy news flowers its from the search its from my mother.Sometimes i seed ads from her religion and some of her prescription medics.My father its not a tech geek and my mother learns sometimes with me.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 12, 2021)

It is a military recruitment campaign and I fell for it


----------



## leon315 (Jan 12, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Afaik, ads are based on your browse history.


holy shit, TC's fucking EXPOSED!


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 12, 2021)

Did you help her to cum or what?

But at the very least joint the live show.


----------



## baileyscream (Jan 12, 2021)

The irony


----------



## baileyscream (Jan 12, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Afaik, ads are based on your browse history.


Unfortunately its not the case. I dont search porn on my phone. 

And its not doing it on the other sites via tapatalk just on this site. 

And tbh tapatalk shouldn't be showing porn links even if its finding the search tracker as its not appropriate for the site.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 12, 2021)

usually warez browsing and porn ads go hand in hand (and so does viruses)


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2021)

never had a porn add, but I get tons of ads when viewing from my phone.  most of them are like: "you're the 1,000,000 customer, win a prize" type shit.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 12, 2021)

maybe it isn't gbatemp, but it's tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 12, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Afaik, ads are based on your browse history.


hey op? we want some answers.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 12, 2021)

CPG said:


> maybe it isn't gbatemp, but it's tapatalk


This is my guess.

Best bet here'd be to use a browser to access the site, and either become a $5+ GBAtemp Patron (for the morally sound way)
or just use an adblocker (Firefox on Android supports uBlock Origin)

(Also, I'm pretty sure "ads are based on browsing history" is nothing more than an urban myth when it comes to things like these)


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> become a $5+ GBAtemp Patron



This ^


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2021)

I don't mind becoming a $5 patron if it will remove ads on my phone.  is there a link to that?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 12, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> (Also, I'm pretty sure "ads are based on browsing history" is nothing more than an urban myth when it comes to things like these)


Not it isn't. Targeted advertising 100% exists, and is 100% pulled from your activity, especially so if you're using any kind of Google...well, anything. 

https://support.google.com/ads/answer/1634057?hl=en < 



> Reasons you might see an ad
> Your info:
> Info in your Google Account, like your age range and gender
> Your general location
> ...


Unless you specifically opt out (including on sites that use their own tracking cookies that aren't just Google's), your general activity is being tracked and used to customize ads for you, including "Adult" ads. 

And Tapatalk certainly uses this kind of information to give you "personalized ads", as noted in their privacy policy. https://www.tapatalk.com/privacy_policy <


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 12, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Not it isn't. Targeted advertising 100% exists, and is 100% pulled from your activity, especially so if you're using any kind of Google...well, anything.
> 
> Unless you specifically opt out (including on sites that use their own tracking cookies that aren't just Google's), your general activity is being tracked and used to customize ads for you, including "Adult" ads.


I'm not saying it doesn't happen, moreso I'm saying that the presence of adult ads doesn't _always_ necessarily correlate with an adult browsing history. I think instantly replying "it's your browsing history" to the presence of adult ads is a bit misleading in that regard, as that isn't like... the only reason adult ads might show up.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2021)

baileyscream said:


> The irony


God, not that chick. Sorta hate her for her dorky shit, but is she bangable? You can bet. lol


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm a member of gbatemp's sister site: pervertemp.  I even have some rss feeds to download the dirtiest porn imaginable.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 12, 2021)

Those people in porn ads are greater stupidity, dumb and pure evil and can be greater harmful to the children. I have seen many parents (old fashion parents, obviously and perhaps modern parents) aren't understanding how modern technology smartphones works for them. Those companies are unforgivable and disgusting that caused children harmful. Sad.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 12, 2021)

you're in the cum zone


----------



## baileyscream (Jan 12, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> This is my guess.
> 
> Best bet here'd be to use a browser to access the site, and either become a $5+ GBAtemp Patron (for the morally sound way)
> or just use an adblocker (Firefox on Android supports uBlock Origin)
> ...


Its not gbatemp though I think its tapatalk with it now having a pay version out again there using aggressive adds to persuade you to go pro. Its just unfortunate that its only on gbatemp that it did that 
And I say did as its now changed to gumtree adds. Its like a reverse watershed lol


----------



## Chary (Jan 12, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I don't mind becoming a $5 patron if it will remove ads on my phone.  is there a link to that?


It can be found at the bottom of the site--the little P to the left of the Facebook symbol. 
https://patreon.com/GBAtemp



baileyscream said:


> Its not gbatemp though I think its tapatalk with it now having a pay version out again there using aggressive adds to persuade you to go pro. Its just unfortunate that its only on gbatemp that it did that
> And I say did as its now changed to gumtree adds. Its like a reverse watershed lol


Is there a reason you use Tapatalk? It might be better to move over to the regular webpage. And the easiest solution. It looks nice, has chrome alerts, etc. And probably best of all, it doesn't have those horrifying ads. Just regular run of the mill U WON A CAR ads.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2021)

Chary said:


> It might be better to move over to the regular webpage. And the easiest solution. It looks nice, has chrome alerts, etc. And probably best of all, it doesn't have those horrifying ads. Just regular run of the mill U WON A CAR ads.



This should be an ad on Tapatalk!


----------



## godreborn (Jan 12, 2021)

call me cheap, but I don't think I can afford $5/month when I'm not working.  I thought it was a one time thing.  I might've even been willing to do $10, but not every month.  I pay less for usenet, and I rarely use it.  I don't use temp that often away from my computer either.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2021)

Disgusting.....close this Thread.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 13, 2021)

ABP


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> ABP



*A*ll *B*uy *P*orn ? 

Why ? It is free in the Internet.


----------



## gempugs (Jan 13, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> *A*ll *B*uy *P*orn ?
> 
> Why ? It is free in the Internet.


Angelic Buster Porn*. (A class from a p2w game called MapleStory, his avatar is a class called Hayato) KP should be a better fit since Hayato/Kanna


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 13, 2021)

godreborn said:


> call me cheap, but I don't think I can afford $5/month when I'm not working.  I thought it was a one time thing.


Same here, but I knew it was recurrent. I'd like an option to show support in shorter bursts.

To the OP:
She's cummin' atcha, so you'd better get a nice bang for your buck and be a patron.


----------



## baileyscream (Jan 13, 2021)

Being a patron wont help its on paltalk not here


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 13, 2021)

baileyscream said:


> Being a patron wont help its on paltalk not here


That's why you gotta start using the browser to use the site.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> That's why you gotta start using the browser to use the site.



is there a plugin for chrome?  the one thing I hate about some of these plugins is that it creates a new app on the home menu, which you have to use instead of the standard say chrome app.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 13, 2021)

Tapatalk lol... Is that still a thing? Obvs not for long 

Yeah just use the web page, ads aren't always on show.... (prob shouldn't say that as they'll soon sort that out!) I haven't seen any in this thread....


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 13, 2021)

Just use the website and get an ad blocker


----------



## baileyscream (Jan 13, 2021)

I don't see why I should have to have loads of webpages open so I can get on the scene sites. 
Thats just going backwards not forwards imo


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 13, 2021)

baileyscream said:


> I don't see why I should have to have loads of webpages open so I can get on the scene sites.
> Thats just going backwards not forwards imo


In which case you'll have to suck it up and deal with the porn ads.


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 13, 2021)

CeeDee said:


> In which case you'll have to suck it up and deal with the porn ads.


At least he's got the possibility of getting some action.
Patrons, on the other hand, are cut off of all those juicy invitations to help them fine gals.


----------



## Metal64 (Jan 13, 2021)

baileyscream said:


> Just noticed today that on just this site via tapatalk a porn advert is placed in every topic.


Are you sure that you don't have adware?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2021)

baileyscream said:


> I don't see why I should have to have loads of webpages open so I can get on the scene sites.
> Thats just going backwards not forwards imo


Petty problem, really. You don't HAVE to have tons of pages open.

I guess what I'm dying to know is why Tapatalk still exists. Now that is going backwards.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2021)

The mobile website was specifically designed to make the experience better so using Tapatalk in this case is pretty much like kicking on a brick wall barefeet instead of wearing boots and then screaming how it's painful because you couldn't pick the better option next to you.

Ads are... ads. Not much can be done, block them, or stop using Tapatalk, it's very likely it is *their* own ads displayed there.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 13, 2021)

baileyscream said:


> Unfortunately its not the case. I dont search porn on my phone.



A standard reply would have been I don't watch porn. You have pretty much said you search for porn just not on your phone you dirty dirty fucker


----------



## guisadop (Jan 13, 2021)

A shame most of these ads are for games with terrible design..


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 13, 2021)

guisadop said:


> A shame most of these ads are for games with terrible design..


Out of pure curiosity I clicked on one of those ads in a vm and it didn’t even make me cum, what a fucking scam


----------



## XDel (Jan 13, 2021)

Its a distraction for the animal within us, so as to get us attached to the physical and disconnected from the non-physical element within that brought us into being. 
De-evolution


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Out of pure curiosity I clicked on one of those ads in a vm and it didn’t even make me cum, what a fucking scam


Congrats, you won the game!


----------



## baileyscream (Jan 13, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> A standard reply would have been I don't watch porn. You have pretty much said you search for porn just not on your phone you dirty dirty fucker


Yes thats right. 
I'm a red bloodied male.

Problem still remains that what should be a child friendly platform is or rather did have porn adds. 
There neither relevant to the site and not appropriate for children. 
And before you say. The scene is and always has a young following.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 13, 2021)

baileyscream said:


> Yes thats right.
> I'm a red bloodied male.
> 
> Problem still remains that what should be a child friendly platform is or rather did have porn adds.
> ...


Blame Tapatalk... AFAIK The Temp isn't responsible for the ads you see on an app.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jan 13, 2021)

i used tapatalk it was almost unusable also the ui wants to make me vomit

sent from my djehdbdhuddhddv using tapatalk


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 15, 2021)

I've used Tapatalk before. I didn't like it.
If you don't want ads, I recommend using Bromite. Don't bother with Patreon; from the way I see it, paying for premium on forums is the same as simping for Twitch girls.


----------



## Viri (Jan 15, 2021)

Sexy milfs are within a 1 mile radius from me, and want me to message them!

Also, for people on Android, look up Adguard. You don't even need to be rooted.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I've used Tapatalk before. I didn't like it.
> If you don't want ads, I recommend using Bromite. Don't bother with Patreon; from the way I see it, paying for premium on forums is the same as simping for Twitch girls.


Or you could do what everyone else does and just get an ad blocker


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Or you could do what everyone else does and just get an ad blocker


Bromite is a Chrome browser for mobile with a built-in ad-blocking feature.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Bromite is a Chrome browser for mobile with a built-in ad-blocking feature.


That’s what I getting for speaking out without googling anything


----------



## Chary (Jan 15, 2021)

For the sake of it, I installed Tapatalk and tried using GBAtemp on it. Besides being clunky as all get out, I didn't see any hoT SinGlEs IN mY ArEa. Maybe I just have to use Tapatalk a bit more, but I'd rather...not.

Googling the issue showed tons of people having these same adverts as you, though...on various forums, ranging from GameFAQs...to porn ads on Tapatalk's own forum itself! So the issue very very fortunately is not with GBAtemp or any ad related business on the site...but instead is with whatever in the world Tapatalk is doing on their end.

Change is obviously difficult--I'm sure if I had to deal with the site in a fashion that wasn't how I'd done things for the past handful of years, I'd be upset too. But it seems that the only thing to do is fork over money because Tapatalk seems to be trying to eke cash out of its users by not caring about the ads it's hosting, or to use GBAtemp on the mobile page.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm not much of a phone person, but I have tapatalk installed, just don't understand the difference between using normal chrome and tapatalk.  temp is the only site I have the password in my phone for, so that means how much I like all of you.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2021)

godreborn said:


> temp is the only site I have the password in my phone for, so that means how much I like all of you.


I feel oddly honored


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Jan 16, 2021)

lol, those two adverts look strangely familair, where have i seen these before, hmm?

let's see: 



Spoiler: names of photos left/right) warning read at own risk, no under 18 please.



the one on the left pic is: Eva Elffie 
the one on the right pic is: Sola Zola



i don't get these type of adverts on any of my devices (windows pc, mac, ipad). maybe becuase i don't use the tiptak app?
this seems odd to see happen.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 18, 2021)

Tracking cookies


----------

